# did something funny



## mimi44 (May 20, 2010)

our divorce is still a long ways from being final and he refuses to leave the house and that's what makes it harder, I still love him but i can't stand him, and he did nothing to try and get rid of the other "friend" in his life so if he stays here he will have to put up with me, I'm a very calm person, and it takes alot to make me mad, but he has totally humiliated me and keeps doing every day that he stays in this house, anyway, every morning for the past couple of days before i leave for work I take the soap out of the shower, and replace the shampoo with a shampoo bottle full of water, I hid the laundry soap, and the iron, I've been doing little things that I know tik him off but I don't care, he deserves it and so much more , I just have to figure out what


----------

